# DotNetSiemensPLCToolBox mit TIA Portal SIemens S7 1200 SPS



## Burkhard (15 August 2016)

Hallo sehr verehrte SPS-Gemeinde,

ich habe eine tolle App geschrieben mit der man Werte aus einer S7-300/400 Steuerung auslesen kann. Nun sagt mir mein Kollege, dass die neue Maschine mit dem TIA-Portal und der S7-1200 ausgeliefert wird. Eine Welt brach fuer mich zusammen. Doch gibt es noch einen Hoffnungsschimmer? :TOOL:

Angeblich funktioniert Libnodave auch mit S7-1200, wenn man unter TIA die PUT-GET-Kommunikation aktiviert und bei den DB die absolute Adressen verwendet. Das alles trifft fuer mich zu, bzw. laesst sich einrichten. Wenn Libnodave funktioniert, sollte doch auch die Toolbox-Lib funktionieren...

Bitte sagt mir, dass es geht!!! 

Ich bete unterdessen, bist die ersten Bestaetigungs-Postings eintreffen!!

Euer SPS-Futzi "Burkhard"...

Beste Gruesse an die werte Gemeinde aus Shanghai im Lande des debilen Grinsens! ;-)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 August 2016)

Sollte gehen, du musst glaub rack&Slot richtig einstellen (Rack=0, Slot=1)


----------



## Burkhard (16 August 2016)

Hallo lieber Jochen,

das mit der Rack=0 und Slot=1 gilt das auch fuer S7-1500 SPS. Ich habe mich naemlich geirrt. Es ist gar keine S7-1200 sondern eine S7-1500. Sorry!!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 August 2016)

Du musst bei der 1500er auch in der HW Config die Put/Get Kommunikation aktvieren


----------



## Burkhard (16 August 2016)

Hallo Jochen,
Das mit der PUT/GET Kommunikation hatte ich schon gelesen. Außerdem muss die DB-Optimierung ausgeschaltet werden.
Des Weiteren gab es Probleme mit der PDU Größe, wenn diese über 480 Byte ist, die bei Snap7 so nicht auftraten. Ist das noch der Fall?

Ich habe jetzt eine 1500er organisiert, zum testen...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 August 2016)

Mit ForcedPduSize kannst du eine bestimmte erzwingen. Muss erst selbst mal mit einer 1500er testen.


----------



## Burkhard (23 August 2016)

Also lieber Jochen, es funktioniert, auch ohne Max PDU size bei der 1500er.

Put/Get und nicht optimierter DB, das ist alles!


----------

